# Lower Clear Creek - Throw ropes lost at the diversion dam



## mikehs (Jun 13, 2005)

Today, June 24 - I swam at Screaming Quarter Mile and my boat broached just above the diversion dam (just upstream of Tunnel 1). Unfortunately, 2 throw ropes were lost during the process of freeing the boat. They washed into the diversion dam and were not seen afterwards. We will return as the water level drops to again look for them and try to remove. This is not something I take lightly and deeply regret that they are in the river as potential hazards. Please be careful when boating below the diversion dam.


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for posting. I'll be up there Saturday and will be on the lookout. Can you describe them (I.e. red or yellow rope)?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks again for posting. While it is a bummer to leave rope in the river, I don't want anyone to be afraid to share a warning.

We pulled both ropes out just below the dam this evening. The white one had been cut short, so there may be more of it out there somewhere, along with it's bag. We retrieved +-60 feet of yellow bag-less line along with maybe 15 feet of white rope in an older neon green Rainbow design bag (with no name on it). 

Did you actually look in the river below the damn? They were pretty obvious and extremely tangled and hazardous. 

Most of my group was content to just float on by...TJ, thanks for stepping up, and out into the current to mitigate the serpent.


----------



## mikehs (Jun 13, 2005)

Dave, 
We did look for the ropes and sorry that we missed seeing them. From your info, sounds like there is still maybe 40 feet of white rope unaccounted for. The rope mostly likely snapped - long story. We'll look for the remaining white rope. Thanks to you and TJ for taking the time and effort to remove! Again to all readers - there still may be some rope below the diversion damn.
Mike


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I am still curious why you ended up deploying 2 ropes hooked end to end.


----------

